# Used K2 Pontoons with bindings on Teton Gravity...



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97089

I've been drooling over getting a pair of Pontoons and nows my chance..:-D


----------



## lloyd braun (Oct 7, 2007)

why?


----------



## roark (Oct 7, 2007)

'cause $800 is such a good deal!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2007)

roark said:


> 'cause $800 is such a good deal!



easy if it's a bad deal..PM the seller...lol


----------



## lloyd braun (Oct 7, 2007)

They are 799.00 all over the internet. 

My question is why would you need them on the EC?  I have friends with them and only use them 5 days  a season max, around here!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2007)

lloyd braun said:


> They are 799.00 all over the internet.
> 
> My question is why would you need them on the EC?  I have friends with them and only use them 5 days  a season max, around here!




I got 50+ days on a set of Rossi Axioms during 2000-2001.  You live in Aspen correct?  Hate to break it to you, but Jay Peak gets more snow than the Aspen area pretty much every year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2007)

Northern Vermont skiers can get 20+ poe days a year..I'd love to get a pair of Pontoons..if the price was right..


----------



## lloyd braun (Oct 7, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I got 50+ days on a set of Rossi Axioms during 2000-2001.  You live in Aspen correct?  Hate to break it to you, but Jay Peak gets more snow than the Aspen area pretty much every year.



you just love ragging on Aspen don't you. I am aware of average snow falls in the east. 

My point is that those skis really work best in bottomless powder and big open terrain where you can get rollin. I would have to say we get more of those days then Jay Peak and our terrain suits the ski better. And the original point is that even out here they only come out on certain days, and we don't have nearly enough of those certain days.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 8, 2007)

:lol:GSS...you should get some spinners for your Subi too...both great investments!:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> :lol:GSS...you should get some spinners for your Subi too...both great investments!:lol:



Ever since I saw those Pontoons at Nestors..I've been dreaming about them...They would also allow me to get gold at Nastar..:-?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 8, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Ever since I saw those Pontoons at Nestors..I've been dreaming about them...They would also allow me to get gold at Nastar..:-?



Okay, I don't know you, never seen you ski, etc...I just think you'd get much more use out of something more versatile...less of a one trick pony.  I said it before, if you've got serious wood for some steezy K2s get a Seth or a Hellbent...unless you're just rolling on with your PASR inside joke again...if that's the case, Pontoons away, get all mad steezy riding rails, ripping up the NASTAR course and night skiing on those pontoons...before you know it all the groms in PA will be begging mom and dad for some 'toons.;-)


----------



## koreshot (Oct 8, 2007)

what ecp said.  traditional sidecut/camber fatties are probably the best balance for EC skiers.    I am sure you can find powder that is pontoon and spatula worthy on the EC, but given that you live in PA, I would think getting up to VT for conditions that warrant pontoons would be limited to once or twice a year.  Its a tough sell at that price.

How about the new EHPs, the shape that is designed for powder tree skiing.  I think they are supposed to be super floaty (thx to a bit of tip/tail rocker) but still carve somewhat on the hard snow for basic "back to the lifts" transportation.  I think a 120mm under foot, low sidecut, zero camber ski is as far as I would be willing to take it, but thats me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Okay, I don't know you, never seen you ski, etc...I just think you'd get much more use out of something more versatile...less of a one trick pony.  I said it before, if you've got serious wood for some steezy K2s get a Seth or a Hellbent...unless you're just rolling on with your PASR inside joke again...if that's the case, Pontoons away, get all mad steezy riding rails, ripping up the NASTAR course and night skiing on those pontoons...before you know it all the groms in PA will be begging mom and dad for some 'toons.;-)



Dude this is still the inside joke..my Fat skis are my new Rossi Scratch Sprayer BCs which are 88mms in the waist..I'm fine in powder on all mountain carvers...lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2007)

lloyd braun said:


> you just love ragging on Aspen don't you. I am aware of average snow falls in the east.
> 
> My point is that those skis really work best in bottomless powder and big open terrain where you can get rollin. I would have to say we get more of those days then Jay Peak and our terrain suits the ski better. And the original point is that even out here they only come out on certain days, and we don't have nearly enough of those certain days.




hardly

I know the conversation that you're referring to and I very much said that I think the terrain at Aspen is fantastic.  The only thing I harped on was the price and that's a pretty valid arguement.

Ironically, the year I got 50+ days on my Axioms was the same winter I spent a week in Aspen.  At the time, people out there were blown away by the width of them, especially the locals.  They are spatulaesque.  They were even more surpised that I came from the east coast.  Almost all the locals road these particular skis as a local who worked for Rossi had a van full of them that he was selling for anywhere from $100-$150 as they were a 99 model.  I know many locals in Stowe that still ride and love them as they bought multiple pairs.  

I guess my point is that you can find as suitable a use for skis like pontoons on the east coast as you can out west.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd love to be on some toons...anybody have some they want to get rid of..just like fat bee-yatches..more cushion for the pushing..holla


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 9, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I guess my point is that you can find as suitable a use for skis like pontoons on the east coast as you can out west.



I dont think you got a chance at finding as good a use for them on the east coast as I would here in Utah....Sorry...

M


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> I dont think you got a chance at finding as good a use for them on the east coast as I would here in Utah....Sorry...
> 
> M




This is the whole reason why I responded to begin with - snobby western attitude towards the east.  Will I argue that I have better use for my axioms in the east than utah? No, even though the winter I was referring to, Jay received more natural than Alta and Snowbird.  

I will say that northern Vermont does get as much natural as the Aspen area though and though there is no Highland Bowl on the east, I've found plenty good use in the back country options available. 

Sure, pontoons et al serve a greater purpose out west than in the east, but to say that someone on the east coast has no use for such a ski is plain ignorant.


----------



## koreshot (Oct 9, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> This is the whole reason why I responded to begin with - snobby western attitude towards the east.  Will I argue that I have better use for my axioms in the east than utah? No, even though the winter I was referring to, Jay received more natural than Alta and Snowbird.
> 
> I will say that northern Vermont does get as much natural as the Aspen area though and though there is no Highland Bowl on the east, I've found plenty good use in the back country options available.
> 
> Sure, pontoons et al serve a greater purpose out west than in the east, but to say that someone on the east coast has no use for such a ski is plain ignorant.



Not ragging on Jay - it is a great place, but I think the numbers on Jay snowfall are always inflated.  Furthermore, due to the climate and wind the snow always seems to get blown off any open patch of terrain forcing you to stay in the woods where opening up is not easy.  The wind seems to really compact the snow as well.  Frequently, the quality of the powder is nowhere near as good as out west.  It can be heavy, sticky at times or icy pellets other times.

Don't get me wrong, Jay does get more snow than many resorts out west, but I would take 300" of Utah powder over 500" of Jay powder any day.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 9, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Not ragging on Jay - it is a great place, but I think the numbers on Jay snowfall are always inflated.  Furthermore, due to the climate and wind the snow always seems to get blown off any open patch of terrain forcing you to stay in the woods where opening up is not easy.  The wind seems to really compact the snow as well.  Frequently, the quality of the powder is nowhere near as good as out west.  It can be heavy, sticky at times or icy pellets other times.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Jay does get more snow than many resorts out west, but I would take 300" of Utah powder over 500" of Jay powder any day.



i agree. jay also gets rain in the middle of winter (although i have seen it pour in utah in the middle of winter, but that is pretty rare) which melts base fast.


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 9, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> This is the whole reason why I responded to begin with - snobby western attitude towards the east.  Will I argue that I have better use for my axioms in the east than utah? No, even though the winter I was referring to, Jay received more natural than Alta and Snowbird.
> 
> I will say that northern Vermont does get as much natural as the Aspen area though and though there is no Highland Bowl on the east, I've found plenty good use in the back country options available.
> 
> Sure, pontoons et al serve a greater purpose out west than in the east, but to say that someone on the east coast has no use for such a ski is plain ignorant.



Dude I grew up skiing the east coast my entire life (still have a condo at Killington)...skied Jay many times...in fact I ski here in Utah with an ex jay patroller....YOU CANNOT COMPARE THE TWO.....Jay gets snow..yes, but NOTHING like Utah bro...no comparison....Not to mention even in a CRAPPY snow season like last year..I was still getting 20"+ pow days on May 16 2007.....I've also already skied 15" of fresh this year on October 6th....

You skiing Jay on your pontoons yet???? Good luck..I think the pontoons are even overkill for much out here......I can't justify a ski that costs that much for the 3 days a year it would get used EVEN in Utah blower...

M


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 9, 2007)

snoseek said:


> (although i have seen it pour in utah in the middle of winter, but that is pretty rare)



Where and what time of year???? Maybe in the valley, but i doubt you've seen rain atop Snowbird in the middle of winter...it just doesnt happen (RARELY).

M


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> Dude I grew up skiing the east coast my entire life (still have a condo at Killington)...skied Jay many times...in fact I ski here in Utah with an ex jay patroller....YOU CANNOT COMPARE THE TWO.....Jay gets snow..yes, but NOTHING like Utah bro...no comparison....Not to mention even in a CRAPPY snow season like last year..I was still getting 20"+ pow days on May 16 2007.....I've also already skied 15" of fresh this year on October 6th....
> 
> You skiing Jay on your pontoons yet???? Good luck..I think the pontoons are even overkill for much out here......I can't justify a ski that costs that much for the 3 days a year it would get used EVEN in Utah blower...
> 
> M



I never said, nor would I ever say, that Jay's snow was better than Utah, nor did I really compare the two.  I did say that Jay gets more snow than Aspen - which is a fact.  I pointed out one winter where Jay got more than Alta.  Did I say the quality was better? NO

I and plenty of the locals at Stowe / Jay / Northern VT, ride skis of pontoon width MANY times in an average year.  I don't so much now that I ski primarily in Maine, but back in Stowe I'm sure I still would.  Many of my good friends still do.  


For the LAST F'N TIME all I was saying is that folks who claim that there is no use for 120+ mm waiste width skis on the east coast are ignorant - that is all.

comprende dude?  good


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 9, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I never said, nor would I ever say, that Jay's snow was better than Utah, nor did I really compare the two.  I did say that Jay gets more snow than Aspen - which is a fact.  I pointed out one winter where Jay got more than Alta.  Did I say the quality was better? NO
> 
> I and plenty of the locals at Stowe / Jay / Northern VT, ride skis of pontoon width MANY times in an average year.  I don't so much now that I ski primarily in Maine, but back in Stowe I'm sure I still would.  Many of my good friends still do.
> 
> ...



I agree that 120mm+ is NOT USELESS on the east coast...though I might argue that REVERSE CAMBER IS more or less useless there...as it is here I think....but thats just MHO.....no issues with you or what you said...just commenting....its all good...we all want the same thing...SNOW and plenty of it.

M


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd love me a pair of dem dere Toonz...drool


----------



## snoseek (Oct 9, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> Where and what time of year???? Maybe in the valley, but i doubt you've seen rain atop Snowbird in the middle of winter...it just doesnt happen (RARELY).
> 
> M


 

december 22 about 10 years ago at alta. i really poured, followed by cold, it was as firm as any snow i have ever seen in my life. a few days later it dumped big (like 2+ feet), and we still hit nasty stuff on the bottom. this was a freaky event, never to be repeated in my 3 year stay. there were some pretty big storms that year, but what else is new in utah.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2007)

I've seen it rain at the base of Jackson Hole in January 2002...


----------



## Marc (Oct 9, 2007)

The problem with anecdotal evidence is that it rarely, if ever, proves anything.


----------

